# Anyone know if this board?



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

I was just wondering if any of you know about the 07-08 lamar intrigue board. Im not looking for a great board, but one that should last me awhile as i get better. For the price of 150 what do you guys think of this board, I cant find any reviews on it. Maybe cause its new.

Lamar Snowboards 2007 / 2008

Its under boards, and on the left it will be under the bronze series.

Thx


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

If you plan on riding alot I have a feeling that you're going to want to upgrade soon. Economic, entry level board. Lamar is not known to be high end but should serve your purpose for a little while.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

if your looking for a decent board at an entry level price check out o-matic


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

my first board was a lamar cruiser which is similar to the intrigue. i had lots of fun on the board but i moved on after only one season. the intrigue board will probably do you fine but if you look around, you should be able to find a better value online.

for example, whiskeymilitia.com had a 155 cm forum youngblood for $145 + shipping today. also, check out this link: Signal Board Signal OG Series 155
it's a sintered base board by a respectable company; if i didn't already have too many boards, i'd pick one up myself.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

yeah they dont last long...


----------

